
What Is the German Equivalent of Hacker News? - DarkContinent
I want to stay current on tech news in Germany and can read&#x2F;speak German. Any tips are appreciated!
======
Tomte
For tech news: Heise newsticker.

But it is nothing like HN.

And don't bother reading comments there, it's a cesspool.

~~~
St_Alfonzo
Yes, I would say Heise.de or Golem.de too. But if you read HN, there's no need
to read those sites. Often it seems, that they are just translating the
popular things on HN with a delay of 1-3 days..

~~~
zerr
But if there are Who is Hiring alternatives, it could be interesting.

~~~
St_Alfonzo
So [http://jobs.heise.de/](http://jobs.heise.de/) and
[http://jobs.golem.de/](http://jobs.golem.de/) could be relevant.

And if you are searching for german start-up-like companies, a few of them are
also posting on the HN Who is Hiring.

------
sauere
heise.de (tech news)

golem.de (like heise, but worse)

gruenderszene.de (startup news)

deutsche-startups.de (like Gruenderszene, but worse)

